# Potential purchase looking for input



## Hawkdriver (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey all. Looking to upgrade my ryobi 10 a little I’m not trying to spend a great deal and looking to stay somewhat small due to size limitations. Craftsman model # 113.298360 see attached pics. First how is this saw? Can I get semi accurate cuts with it. My challenge now. Do the extensions come off as this sits it’s far too big Let me know your thought. Asking 75 used she said 25 time purchased in early 90s.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The fence is the weak point on that saw. However, it will work fine if you take the care needed to have it parallel to the blade each time you use it. Just a pain in the neck.


$75 is a very reasonable price. Some people do not like the stamped steel wings, but I have those on my saw and have never had a complaint.


George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The saw looks very good to me. With some cleaning it should work fine for you. It will cut accurate but the only problem you might have is cutting hard hardwood. The motor will lack power so you would have to cut hard hardwood a bit slow to allow it to cut. Keep a sharp blade on it and maybe you won't notice it very much. The fence on some sears saws had a knob you screwed in to lock it but that one is lever action which is a lot better. You might end up having to alien the fence with the top of the saw with each cut but once you get used to it isn't very much trouble.


----------



## Hawkdriver (Sep 15, 2016)

Great feedback guys. Are the wings removable as this size may be too big for storage but I can drag outside and add when needed.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, wings are removable.


George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You could remove the left extension, the rail for the fence runs across the right extension once the fence is set up you probably don't want to disturb the setting by removing it.


----------

